

Ask HN: has somebody noticed a switch from Facebook to whatsapp? - omegant

I just realized that I see more and more functions of facebook that my friends used, being replaced by whatsup or other messenger services.
 Messages, sharing pics and videos, news groups organicing events.... 
Lots of the activities that took place in facebook some months ago now take place on whatsup. Not all of them of course but enough to notice the drop on facebook activity.
Has anybody noticed a similar trend, or is it just anecdotical?. I don't know if it is the pain to use facebook on the phone that makes the people use a simpler app.(note: I am spanish)
======
nwh
I imagine that Facebook messenger will be the go-to for communication soon.
They have email, free instant messaging, and VOIP is in the pipeline. There's
a lot of switches for voip_p2p in their internal Gating system.

From Messenger.app:

    
    
        "%@ is calling|Message notifying of an incoming call. First parameter is the name of the caller" = "%1$@ is calling";
    
        "%@ is in another call|End call message notifying caller that callee is unavailable. First parameter is the name of the callee" = "%1$@ is in another call";
    

I found this the most interesting, suggesting they'll allow free or paid calls
to traditional phone numbers over their VOIP service:

    
    
        "Call %@|action sheet option for calling a phone number" = "Call %1$@";

